# Electric Power Generation, Transmission and Distribution Standard Update



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

> The long-overdue final rule updating a 40-year-old standard will save nearly 20 lives and prevent 118 serious injuries annually. Electric utilities, electrical contractors, and labor organizations have long championed these much needed measures to better protect the men and women who work on or near electrical power lines. — Dr. David Michaels _Assistant Secretary of Labor for Occupational Safety and Health_


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...unced.html?soid=1101637591588&aid=Hk4XTfqEyrE


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Michigan Master said:


> http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...unced.html?soid=1101637591588&aid=Hk4XTfqEyrE










OSHA standard for power generation, transmission and distribution (construction and maintenance) now final rule

OSHA announced the long awaited final rule revising the standards for power generation, transmission and distribution on April 1, 2014 (this is not an April fools joke). The document is scheduled for publication in the Federal Register on April 11, 2014. It will be effective 90 days following publication, although OSHA has adopted delayed compliance deadlines for certain requirements. _One big surprise for many will be a minimum requirement for Minimum Eye Head and Face Protection. _See below:​​​ ​​​ 





​​ ​​​ See the final rule ​​​ Additional information ​​​


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*OSHA issues memos on new electrical rule*

OSHA recently issued, as part of a legal settlement, several enforcement memorandums and a question-and-answer document on its updated Electric Power Generation, Transmission and Distribution; Electrical Protective Equipment Standard.

The final rule, published last April, features new or revised requirements for fall protection, minimum approach distances, arc flash protection, and protective equipment for construction and general industry.

Shortly after OSHA published the rule, the Edison Electric Institute, the Utility Line Clearance Coalition and the Tree Care Industry Association filed a petition requesting a court review of the standard.

OSHA and the groups reached a settlement agreement on Feb. 13. The documents issued as part of the agreement include:

A Q&A on the final rule 
A memo to OSHA field offices on enforcement of some fall protection requirements 
A memo to OSHA field offices regarding enforcement dates 
A memo to OSHA field offices clarifying how the standard applies to line-clearance tree trimming


----------

